# النبي الكذاب



## mady elmasry (2 فبراير 2010)

العقل يقول أن من يتدعي النبوة هو بالضرورة رجل دنيوى لا يخاف من عقاب الله وكل همه في الأمور الدنيوية من مال وسلطة وما تستنبعه تلك الامور من متاع الدنيا


الأحباء نجزم جميعاً 

ان من يتدعي النبوة يجب ان نتحرى ما يقول 

فإن وجدناه كفراً فلا نؤمن به 

ولكن وجدناه أشد الغيمان بالخالق فكيف نكفره ؟

لا اخص أحداً بقولى هذا فحسب وحتى لا يتذاكى البعض وجزم انى اتحدث عن نبي ما بل هو للعوام من أشخاص يتدعون النبوة 

ومراعاة مايأتى به فإن وجدناه كفراً فقد ثقتنا هذا المتدعى ولكن ان وجدناه يتحدث عن الذات الإلهية بأحلى ما يكون فعلينا أن نتريث قليلاً ونفكر كي نكفر هذا المتدعى وهو شديد الإمان وقد ظهر ذلك من خلال حديثه عن الذات الإلهية 

إذن فمن خلال حديثه نراه مؤمناً فكيف ننعته بالكذاب 

فالكذاب الذي يتدعى النبوة لايؤمن بالله وحين نري حديثه فىيه مخافة لله وغجلالاً له فكيف نكفره 

مادام هو يخشي الله ويخافه وفى موضع آخر نراه يحب الله ويقدسه فكيف نقول عنه 

انه كافر بديهى لكل شخص 

ان من يتدعى النبوة لايؤمن بالله بل يتدنى للحصول على الشهرة أو المال 

ولكن وجدناه عظيم الغيمان 

فلنسلم جدلاً بانه كافر فكيف لكافر أن يخشي الله ويتقيه وكيف لكافر ان يبين لنا قدسيته للخالق 

إذن ايها الاحباء 

ما أراه برأيي ان من يتدعى النبوة 

هو شخص كافر لا يؤمن بالله 

وربما يكون ملحداً لا يعرف الله 

وما هو غرضه ؟؟

مالاً 

إن لم يكن 

فجاهاً 

إن لم يكن 

فسلطاناً 

وإن لم يكن 

فماذا يكون ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

على من يجيبنى ارجوه أن لا يكون موضحاً غجابته برأيه الشخصي 

وإنما يحدثنى من خلال كتاب الله دون شك ( الإنجيل ) 

فأنا اؤمن مثلكم انه كتاب الله ولكن ما اريده أن تدلونى على النبيى الكذاب وصفاته من خلال الكتاب المقدس ؟

أكرر أحبائي 

دلونى عن صفات النبي الكذاب من خلال الكتاب المقدس ؟

وشكراً لكم


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (2 فبراير 2010)

هقولك انا  دلوقتي استني


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (2 فبراير 2010)

قال القديس يوحنا تلميذ المسيح في رسائله تاكيد علي صلب العقيده

 (*لأَنَّهُ قَدْ دَخَلَ إِلَى الْعَالَمِ مُضِلُّونَ كَثِيرُونَ، لاَ  يَعْتَرِفُونَ بِيَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ آتِياً فِي الْجَسَدِ. هَذَا هُوَ  الْمُضِلُّ، وَالضِّدُّ لِلْمَسِيحِ. *
 اُنْظُرُوا إِلَى أَنْفُسِكُمْ  لِئَلاَّ نُضَيِّعَ مَا عَمِلْنَاهُ، بَلْ نَنَالُ أَجْراً تَامّا)


(وَلَكِنْ إِنْ سَلَكْنَا فِي النُّورِ كَمَا هُوَ فِي النُّورِ، فَلَنَا  شَرِكَةٌ بَعْضِنَا مَعَ بَعْضٍ، وَدَمُ يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ ابْنِهِ  يُطَهِّرُنَا مِنْ كُلِّ خَطِيَّةٍ.)


(21 لَمْ أَكْتُبْ إِلَيْكُمْ لأَنَّكُمْ لَسْتُمْ تَعْلَمُونَ الْحَقَّ،  بَلْ لأَنَّكُمْ تَعْلَمُونَهُ، وَأَنَّ كُلَّ كَذِبٍ لَيْسَ مِنَ  الْحَقِّ. 
22 *مَنْ هُوَ الْكَذَّابُ، إِلاَّ الَّذِي يُنْكِرُ أَنَّ  يَسُوعَ هُوَ الْمَسِيحُ؟ هَذَا هُوَ ضِدُّ الْمَسِيحِ، الَّذِي يُنْكِرُ  الآبَ وَالاِبْنَ. 
23 كُلُّ مَنْ يُنْكِرُ الاِبْنَ لَيْسَ لَهُ الآبُ  أَيْضاً، وَمَنْ يَعْتَرِفُ بِالاِبْنِ فَلَهُ الآبُ أَيْضاً. *
24  أَمَّا أَنْتُمْ فَمَا سَمِعْتُمُوهُ مِنَ الْبَدْءِ فَلْيَثْبُتْ إِذاً  فِيكُمْ. إِنْ ثَبَتَ فِيكُمْ مَا سَمِعْتُمُوهُ مِنَ الْبَدْءِ،  فَأَنْتُمْ أَيْضاً تَثْبُتُونَ فِي الاِبْنِ وَفِي الآبِ. 
25 وَهَذَا  هُوَ الْوَعْدُ الَّذِي وَعَدَنَا هُوَ بِهِ: الْحَيَاةُ الأَبَدِيَّةُ. 
26  كَتَبْتُ إِلَيْكُمْ هَذَا عَنِ الَّذِينَ يُضِلُّونَكُمْ. )

هذا كلام يوحنا الحبيب تلميذ المسيح و ليس هناك كلام اقوي من كلامهم لانهم عاشوا معه صح ولا غلط


يعني من ينكر ان الله ظهر في جسد المسيح فهو الكذاب و المضل و الضد للمسيح اظن الكلام صريح جدا

و من ينكر الابن فليس له الآب برضه

هذا ليس كلامي و ليست مقايسي مقاييس من اخذوا الايمان من المسيح

ما رايك انت اخي

و ايضا خد هذه

من انجيل متي الاصحاح السابع

( مَا أَضْيَقَ الْبَابَ وَأَكْرَبَ الطَّرِيقَ الَّذِي يُؤَدِّي إِلَى  الْحَيَاةِ وَقَلِيلُونَ هُمُ الَّذِينَ يَجِدُونَهُ! 
15 *«احْتَرِزُوا  مِنَ الأَنْبِيَاءِ الْكَذَبَةِ الَّذِينَ يَأْتُونَكُمْ بِثِيَابِ  الْحُمْلاَنِ وَلَكِنَّهُمْ مِنْ دَاخِلٍ ذِئَابٌ خَاطِفَةٌ! *
16 مِنْ  ثِمَارِهِمْ تَعْرِفُونَهُمْ. هَلْ يَجْتَنُونَ مِنَ الشَّوْكِ عِنَباً  أَوْ مِنَ الْحَسَكِ تِيناً؟ 
17 هَكَذَا كُلُّ شَجَرَةٍ جَيِّدَةٍ  تَصْنَعُ أَثْمَاراً جَيِّدَةً وَأَمَّا الشَّجَرَةُ الرَّدِيَّةُ  فَتَصْنَعُ أَثْمَاراً رَدِيَّةً 
18 لاَ تَقْدِرُ شَجَرَةٌ جَيِّدَةٌ  أَنْ تَصْنَعَ أَثْمَاراً رَدِيَّةً وَلاَ شَجَرَةٌ رَدِيَّةٌ أَنْ  تَصْنَعَ أَثْمَاراً جَيِّدَةً. 
19 كُلُّ شَجَرَةٍ لاَ تَصْنَعُ  ثَمَراً جَيِّداً تُقْطَعُ وَتُلْقَى فِي النَّارِ. 
20 فَإِذاً مِنْ  ثِمَارِهِمْ تَعْرِفُونَهُمْ. )


ثياب حملان يعني بيتكلموا عن الاخلاق والله و كل الي قولته من برا هل الله هل الله و من جوا يعلم الله 

من جوا ارهاب و قتل او استحلال و ذبح و تفضيل جنس عن جنس

اتمني ان اكون قد افتدك

سلام و نعمه


----------



## NEW_MAN (2 فبراير 2010)

mady elmasry قال:


> العقل يقول أن من يتدعي النبوة هو بالضرورة رجل دنيوى لا يخاف من عقاب الله وكل همه في الأمور الدنيوية من مال وسلطة وما تستنبعه تلك الامور من متاع الدنيا
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

عزيزي مادي المصري 

للآسف انت وضعت قاعدة خاطئة للقياس ، وبالتالي كل كلامك المبني عليه لا قيمة له .

فالكتاب المقدس يقول :

( أَنْتَ تُؤْمِنُ أَنَّ اللَّهَ وَاحِدٌ. حَسَناً تَفْعَلُ. وَالشَّيَاطِينُ يُؤْمِنُونَ وَيَقْشَعِرُّونَ!)
(رسالة يعقول 2: 19)

ويقول القرآن :

(كَمَثَلِ الشَّيْطَانِ إِذْ قَالَ لِلْإِنْسَانِ اكْفُرْ فَلَمَّا كَفَرَ قَالَ إِنِّي بَرِيءٌ مِنْكَ إِنِّي أَخَافُ اللَّهَ رَبَّ الْعَالَمِينَ)
(الحشر 16)

(وَإِذْ زَيَّنَ لَهُمُ الشَّيْطَانُ أَعْمَالَهُمْ وَقَالَ لَا غَالِبَ لَكُمُ الْيَوْمَ مِنَ النَّاسِ وَإِنِّي جَارٌ لَكُمْ فَلَمَّا تَرَاءَتِ الْفِئَتَانِ نَكَصَ عَلَى عَقِبَيْهِ وَقَالَ إِنِّي بَرِيءٌ مِنْكُمْ إِنِّي أَرَى مَا لَا تَرَوْنَ إِنِّي أَخَافُ اللَّهَ وَاللَّهُ شَدِيدُ الْعِقَابِ)
(الانفال 48)


عزيزي مادي المصري : هل تعاملت مع محتال يوما ما ورأيت اسلوبه في الاحتيال ؟؟؟

وهذا بالفعل هو النبي الكذاب ، يغلف اكاذيبة ببعض الحقيقة ، وهذه هي المهارة التي يختص بها الشيطان والنبي الكاذب ، لانه لو اعطاك كل كلامه كذبا لكشفته من الوهلة الاولى ،ولكنه يجب ان يعطيك بعض الحقائق لتثق في باقي اكاذيبه .

اذا سقطت قاعدتك التي بنيت عليها كل افتراضك ، فالشيطان يخاف الله ، ولكنه يخطيء ويقود الناس الى التهلكة .

الله معك .


----------



## Strident (2 فبراير 2010)

هل هو مستعد أن يُذل، و يعاني و يحتمل ما لا يحتمله بشر و يموت لأجلها، دون أن يحصد أي منافع؟!

لو كان كذلك، فهو معه حق...أي حد ممكن يمثل...و يصبر على الضيق ليبلغ غايته (الدنيوية)..لكن وقت الموت...فقط المؤمن بالحق لا يخاف...و صاحب النبوة الحقيقي لن يبخل بحياته على رسالته


----------



## +CHRISTIAN+ (3 فبراير 2010)

*اهلا وسهلا اخي وشكرا لفكرتك الجميلة جدا .*
*قد يبدو كلامك منطقي بعض الشيء من وجهات نظر ولكن ,*
*ألا تتفق معي ان المحتال يجب ان يكون ذكي وان يرسم للناس انه من اشرف الناس ؟!*
*الأن نحن لدينا الكثير من مدعي النبوة ومؤسسي الأديان مثل بهاء ومحمد وكرنشا وبوذا الخ ...*
*هل تأملت في قصة كل منهم ؟*
*بوذا مثلا ترك الملك لأبيه ورحل *
*بهاء قضى حياته مسجونا .*
*هناك مرضى نفسيين ايضا ولديهم مرض العظمة او ...*
*وبالتأكيد هناك من لديه مصالح كالمال والسلطة وان يصبح ملك والنساء و و و ...*
*ولكن من وجه نظري ان النبي الكاذب هو محتال والمحتال يجب ان يظهر للناس انه شريف الا توافقني ؟ وهكذا يقول الكتاب المقدس ايضا :*

*15 «احْتَرِزُوا مِنَ الأَنْبِيَاءِ الْكَذَبَةِ الَّذِينَ يَأْتُونَكُمْ بِثِيَابِ الْحُمْلاَنِ وَلَكِنَّهُمْ مِنْ دَاخِلٍ ذِئَابٌ خَاطِفَةٌ! *
*16 مِنْ ثِمَارِهِمْ تَعْرِفُونَهُمْ. هَلْ يَجْتَنُونَ مِنَ الشَّوْكِ عِنَباً أَوْ مِنَ الْحَسَكِ تِيناً؟ *
*17 هَكَذَا كُلُّ شَجَرَةٍ جَيِّدَةٍ تَصْنَعُ أَثْمَاراً جَيِّدَةً وَأَمَّا الشَّجَرَةُ الرَّدِيَّةُ فَتَصْنَعُ أَثْمَاراً رَدِيَّةً *
*18 لاَ تَقْدِرُ شَجَرَةٌ جَيِّدَةٌ أَنْ تَصْنَعَ أَثْمَاراً رَدِيَّةً وَلاَ شَجَرَةٌ رَدِيَّةٌ أَنْ تَصْنَعَ أَثْمَاراً جَيِّدَةً. *
*19 كُلُّ شَجَرَةٍ لاَ تَصْنَعُ ثَمَراً جَيِّداً تُقْطَعُ وَتُلْقَى فِي النَّارِ. *
*20 فَإِذاً مِنْ ثِمَارِهِمْ تَعْرِفُونَهُمْ.*


*ويجب على النبي الكاذب ان يكون صادقا امام الناس لأقصى درجة بل لايفوته شيء وان يظهر للناس انه اشرف الخلق وانه لايخطىء ولكن لاجريمة كاملة .*
*من ثمارهم تعرفونهم وهكذا نعرف الأنبياء الكذبة .*
*لهم ثمار لاتأتي من نبي وهم ضد المسيح اي ناكرين لاهوت المسيح .*

*أشكرك للموضوع الجميل وربنا يبارك حياتك *


----------



## NEW_MAN (3 فبراير 2010)

خليني اشارك معاك الكلام بطريقة اخرى .

كيف جعل الشيطان الناس تسقط في الخطية ؟؟

لم يقل لهم اعصوا الله بالاكل من الشجرة ، هذه الطريقة مكشوفة ولن تنجح ، ولكنه عليه ان يأخذ لآدم وحواء صورة ( الناصح الامين الصادق ) .

فجاء متسللا وقال لهم ( ان الله هو الكاذب ، فقد قال لكم ان لا تأكلوا من الشجرة ، لان الاكل منها سوف يجعلكم مثل الله في مرتبته ، او سوف يجعلكم خالدين مثل الله ) . ولكن بعد الخطية انكشفت خدعة الشيطان وظهر انه الكاذب وان الله هو الصادق .

هل وضحت الصورة ام نزيدها وضوح اكثر ؟


----------



## NEW_MAN (3 فبراير 2010)

اقتراح بسيط ، هذا الموضوع مكانه القسم الاسلامي ، فهو ليس سؤالا في المسيحية ولكنه سؤال للدفاع عن نبي الاسلام .


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (3 فبراير 2010)

توضيح نيومان لو سمحت

مادي المصري بهائي و ليس مسلم و يسئل عن صفات النبي الكاذب لانه يسمع دائما ان دينه كاذب و زعلان من هذا الوصف و فاكرنا بنتجني و اذا كان دينه كذاب يبقي مبني علي كذب محمد الذي سبقه

ارجو اكون قد وضحت و الاجابه وصلت مننا اخي مادي

سلام و نعمه


----------



## NEW_MAN (3 فبراير 2010)

mady elmasry قال:


> دلونى عن صفات النبي الكذاب من خلال الكتاب المقدس ؟


 
طيب بما اننا نعيش كلنا في زمن بعد المسيح ، فكل نبي بعد المسيح هو نبي كاذب .

واضحة دي ؟؟


----------



## +CHRISTIAN+ (3 فبراير 2010)

*بهائي !!!*
*انقذ روحك *


----------



## !ابن الملك! (3 فبراير 2010)

> *دلونى عن صفات النبي الكذاب من خلال الكتاب المقدس ؟
> *



ببساطة كبيرة جدا ..
النبى هو جاء للتنبأ بحدث هام سوف يحدث فى ملأ الزمن .. وهذا ما رأيناه من كل انبياء الكتاب المقدس .. فهم دائما يقدمون الرمز والاشارة لهذا الحدث القادم ..( مجئ المسيح الكفارى )
وعندما اتى المسيح .. وهو الذى تم التنبأ عنه بكل انبياء العهد القديم .. وهو ايضا المرموز اليه فى كل رموز العهد القديم 
فانتهى عصر النبوة .. وانتهى عصر الانبياء .. وبدأ عصر الرسل .. وهم الناقلين لهذا الخبر والحدث لجميع الناس..

الملخص :
قبل المسيح .. الانبياء هم من بشروا بالمسيح مقدمين النبوات الكلامية او الاشارات الواضحة الصارخة ..او استخدمهم الله حياتهم  لتوضيح نبوات ..
اتى المسيح المرموز اليه .. وهو من تنبأ عنه الانبياء 
بعد المسيح .. انتهى عصر النبوة وبدأ عصر المبشرين الرسل

لذا من صفات النبى الكذاب .. ان يأتى بعد تحقيق نبوة الانبياء جميعا .. ويقول انه نبى !!!!!!


----------



## mady elmasry (3 فبراير 2010)

اشكر كل من جاهد وساهم وشارك فى المرور بموضوعي من اجل ايضاح ما سألت عنه 

وحتى لا يتم اغلاق موضوعي فقد علمت انه لا يحق فتح أكثر منسؤال بالموضوع 

وعلمت ايضاً انه لا يحق ان ازيد تساؤولاتى ومناقشاتى مادام قد وردنى الجواب فيتسنى لى النقاش معكم حول كل ما كتبتموه ولكن اخشي ان اقابل بالسؤ 

اعلم تماماً انكم تحبون الجميع وقولى فى المقابلة بالسوء ينم عن مغالطة تغالطونى اياها دون قصد منى وبها يتم حذف موضوعى ان لم يكن يتم حذف عضويتى مثلما حدث من ذي قبل 

احببت وجودى معكم وظللت صامتاً كثيراً ظللت اتابع عوام المنتدى وكنت اخشي المشاركة نظراً كي لا يتم حذفي للمرة الثانية 

ولكن احبائي ارجو ان يكون صدركم رحب لي فوالله لا أكن لكم سوي الحب والخير ولا اريد لكم اللا التقرب من معية الله 

وأرجو ان لا تنظروا لى ( كما نظرتوا للأنبياء الكذبة بقول الكتاب المقدس ( بثياب الحملان ) 

15 «احْتَرِزُوا مِنَ الأَنْبِيَاءِ الْكَذَبَةِ الَّذِينَ يَأْتُونَكُمْ بِثِيَابِ الْحُمْلاَنِ وَلَكِنَّهُمْ مِنْ دَاخِلٍ ذِئَابٌ خَاطِفَةٌ! 
16 مِنْ ثِمَارِهِمْ تَعْرِفُونَهُمْ.

آه لو تدركون لها 

ولكن حتى لا يتم الحذف ها انا الآن تعرفت على ما ترونه صواب فى قول ثياب حملان ومقابلها بقول ذئاب خاطفة 

وبهذا سأقوم بوضع مناقشتى فى اماكنها الصحيحة على ان يكون فى هذا المكان موضع تساؤلى حتى يتاح لى الجواب والنقاش فما اريد من مناقشتى اياكم اللا الوصول لغاية ما ابغاه من التقرب نحو معية الله بصورة اوضح 

ولكم فى ذلك جزيل الشكر


----------



## NEW_MAN (3 فبراير 2010)

مادي المصري ، سؤال ورد غطاه 

هل انت هبه كامل ؟؟؟


----------



## Twin (4 فبراير 2010)

*سلام ونعمة للكل*

*أعتقد أن هذا الموضوع مخالف لقوانين القسم !*
*ولكني أري أن وجوده قد يأتي بثمار ولذلك سيستمر الي حين ....*

*ولكن قبل البدء من جديد الرجاء ......*​


> مادي المصري ، سؤال ورد غطاه
> 
> هل انت هبه كامل ؟؟؟




*وليكون بركة*​ 
*سلام ونعمة*


----------



## mady elmasry (4 فبراير 2010)

twin قال:


> *سلام ونعمة للكل*
> 
> *أعتقد أن هذا الموضوع مخالف لقوانين القسم !*
> *ولكني أري أن وجوده قد يأتي بثمار ولذلك سيستمر الي حين ....*
> ...




حقيقة اشكر كليماتك هذه واراها نابعة من شخص متعقل وحقاً أشكرك عليه 

واما بخصوص سؤال العزيز الذي اكن له كل الإحترام الاخ نيو مان 

لا اعرف ما الحكمة من طرح السؤال ولكن لا عزيزي لست هبة كامل وانما انا شخص ملأ قلبي بالإيمان وتقربت كثيراً لله وما اراه منكم من حيادية تجعلنى بقدر الإمكان ان اكون كالمرآة التى تعكس الصورة الحقيقية لما يجود به قلبى لكم ولكن عزيزى توين أراك تشير كون الموضوع مخالف لشروط المنتدى اقسم لك عزيزى انه ليس مخالف قط 

بل كل ما به من تساؤل كان يدور بعقلي كثيراً ولا اقصد به شخص بخصوصيته بل هو لعوام الاشخاص سيان كانوا انبياءاً حقاً ام انبياء كذبة 

وقد اجاب الأعضاء ووفوا بإجابتهم 

فقد كان همى ان اعلم ما ترونه انتم للأنبياء الكذبة بل أدق تعبير 

نظرة الدين المسيحي للانبياء الكذبة 

وكما يقال فى الاحكام ان تعرف ما يدور بعقل قوم حتى تعى ما يتحدثون عنه وحتى يتسنى لك النقاش فيما يعتقدون 

والآن تعرفت على ما ترونه وتعتقدونه ولكن رغم هذا لى اكثر من عتاب ولى نقاط كثيرة يجب ان اتوقف لها واتحدث عنها مرياً ولكن خشيت ان اكون مخالفاً لقوانين المنتدى 

لذا فضلت الصمت لبرهة من الوقت حتى ارى ردود الاحباء وحتى يتسنى لى التواصل لإجابة تامة نحو سؤالى 
ومن ثم اختار المكان المناسب بالمنتدى ككل حتى اتناقش واياكم 

وبهذا اخى توين لم اخالف القوانين فتساؤولى كان واحداً ولم ازد عنه ولم اتناقش حتى لا يأخذنى النقاش لمغالطة تغالطونى اياها وانجرف بها لحذف الموضوع او العضوية فقد تم حذفي من قبل وقد كان همى ان اوصل قدر المستطاع مما وصلنى ولكن وجدت انه يخالف المنتدى وها انا ذا اصبحت ملماً بقوانين المنتدى واحاول ان اكون على اهبة الإستعداد للتواصل مع الاعضاء دون انزلاق لخطأ ما 

وكل هذا كى اصل لناتج ما توصلته معكم من خلال مناقشتى لكم اياها ولهذا تريث اخى العزيز فانا الملم اوراقي حتى اتمم مناقشتى ولن اتممها فى طى موضوعى هذا ولكن سأختار الامكنة المناسبة بالمنتدى حتى يتسنى لى النقاش 

وشكراً للمتابعة


----------



## !ابن الملك! (4 فبراير 2010)

ماذا استفدت انا من رد حضرتك السابق ...
ممكن تكتب تساؤلك او استفسارك فقط .. دون مقدمات ومؤخرات ... فليكن الرد شامل فقط للنقطة المثارة .؟؟؟؟؟؟

لك منى ايضا الاحترام عزيزى ..


----------



## NEW_MAN (4 فبراير 2010)

mady elmasry قال:


> ولم اتناقش حتى لا يأخذنى النقاش لمغالطة تغالطونى اياها وانجرف بها لحذف الموضوع او العضوية فقد تم حذفي من قبل


 
هذا هو سؤالي : ماذا كان اسمك السابق الذي تم حذف عضويته ؟؟


----------



## +CHRISTIAN+ (4 فبراير 2010)

*سلام ونعمة اخي مادي *



mady elmasry قال:


> واما بخصوص سؤال العزيز الذي اكن له كل الإحترام الاخ نيو مان
> 
> لا اعرف ما الحكمة من طرح السؤال ولكن لا عزيزي لست هبة كامل وانما انا شخص ملأ قلبي بالإيمان وتقربت كثيراً لله وما اراه منكم من حيادية تجعلنى بقدر الإمكان ان اكون كالمرآة التى تعكس الصورة الحقيقية لما يجود به قلبى لكم



*ماهي الصورة الحقيقة اخي العزيز؟ *







> فقد كان همى ان اعلم ما ترونه انتم للأنبياء الكذبة بل أدق تعبير
> 
> نظرة الدين المسيحي للانبياء الكذبة
> 
> ...


 
*نقاشك في موضوع سؤالك لايؤدي للحذف !*

*أستاذ مادي انت مسلم شيعي بهائي ماهو دينك لكي نعرف ماغرض سؤالك .*

*أشكرك واهلا واسهلا بك . *


----------



## mady elmasry (4 فبراير 2010)

!ابن الملك! قال:


> ببساطة كبيرة جدا ..
> النبى هو جاء للتنبأ بحدث هام سوف يحدث فى ملأ الزمن .. وهذا ما رأيناه من كل انبياء الكتاب المقدس .. فهم دائما يقدمون الرمز والاشارة لهذا الحدث القادم ..( مجئ المسيح الكفارى )
> وعندما اتى المسيح .. وهو الذى تم التنبأ عنه بكل انبياء العهد القديم .. وهو ايضا المرموز اليه فى كل رموز العهد القديم
> فانتهى عصر النبوة .. وانتهى عصر الانبياء .. وبدأ عصر الرسل .. وهم الناقلين لهذا الخبر والحدث لجميع الناس..
> ...






عظيم يالك من رجل فقولك هذا ينم عن تفهم تام لمجرى الامور 

إذن تجزم معى ان الله الخالق رب العباد سيان كان اسمه ( يسوع او الله ) 

تجزم معى ان الخالق خالقي وخالقك هو اكبر من ان نعتقد انه انقطع عننا 

بقولك هذا سيدي اراك تعقلت لما هو بلب موضوعي 

فالخالق لا يمكن ان ينقطع عننا وسيظل وفود الرسل علينا الى يوم نلقي الحبيب الخالق رب العرش المجيد 

وهذا ما اتحدث عنه وما أريد اثباته ان الخالق مازال ولا زال يرسل وسرسل لنا رسله الكرام كى ينيروا قلوبنا بالإيمان 

اجزم معك حقاً انه قد انتهى عصر الانبياء 

وان نرى الكثيرين لا يتعقلون الفرق بين الرسل والانبياء 

فبقولك هذا سيدي الكريم وضحت الصورة للعموم 

ما اريد اثباته احبائي وما اريد مناقشته هو استمرارية رسل الله استمرارية رسل الخالق لنا 

وهل انا بهذا اكون مخطأً 

هل حين ابدا واقول ان الله لا زال يرسل لنا رسله 

هل يكفرنى الآخرون وينظرون لى نظرة الإلحاد فوالله احب الخالق حق تقاته واستشعره بجانبي فى كل وقت 

فما ارجوه منكم هو سعة الصدر ليس إللا وان اخطأت فأنا فى عقر داركم بإمكانكم طردي مثلما تم من ذي قبل 

ونهاية شكراً لك عزيزي ابن الملك اراك استاءت لتجاهلى مشاركتك والله عزيزي لم اتجاهلها ولم اعرض عنها بل كان لها اثر فى نفسي جعلنى انتظر الإخوة ان يغالطوك او يحدثوك عن هذا ولكن وجدتهم لا يعلقون وبهذا اصبح جوابك عزيزى محط ثقة من الأحباء لما به من حق وايقنت تماماً بقولك هذا انك تتحدث من خلال الكتاب المقدس الذي اؤمن بكل حرف فيه وبل على الاكثر اعى ما به حقاً دون نقصان


----------



## +CHRISTIAN+ (4 فبراير 2010)

*



بعد المسيح .. انتهى عصر النبوة وبدأ عصر المبشرين الرسل

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
المبشرين بالمسيح . وليس ناكري لاهوت المسيح !*


----------



## mady elmasry (4 فبراير 2010)

الراقي / نيو مان 

لا اعلم جدوى سؤالك عزيزى 

وان يكن فقد تم حذف عضويتى هذه من قبل وكان مجمل حديثي عن خشيتى ان لا يتكرر هذا مرة أخرى ويتم حذف هذه العضوية للمرة الثانية دون تحذير وانى ما ارى للحذف من جدوى مالم يسبق بتحذير فربما يتم الحذف من الطرف الثانى دون ان يعلم مبرر العضو الذي قام بحذف عضويته فما ارجوه حين يتم الحذف السماع لمبرره ان لم يكن مضنى فيتمم الحذف ولا تحرموا الىخرون من الوفود اليكم لمحاورتكم فمادافع من يحاوركم إللا التوصل للحق والتقرب منه والله لا انظر لشيء سوي هذا فما اريده هو الوصول للخالق لا لشخص بعينه مهما كان حجمه ومقداره فلا ينتقص ولا يزيد من دافعى نحو التقرب للخالق من شيء من هذا القبيل ان هو اللا لملاقاة خالقي دون سواه 

وشكراً عزيزى لمشاركتك هذه 

اما العزيز christian+

فقد اشرت للصورة عزيزى فى المشاركة السابقة وهى استمرار وفود رسل الخالق لنا


----------



## NEW_MAN (4 فبراير 2010)

mady elmasry قال:


> الراقي / نيو مان
> 
> لا اعلم جدوى سؤالك عزيزى


 
الان بدأت اللف والدوران 
سؤالي واضح ، ما هو اسمك الذي تم ايقاف العضوية به ؟؟

ارجوك اجب واترك جدوى اجابة السؤال من عدمه .

انا اسألك وانتظر الاجابة بصراحة وشفافية ووضوح .


----------



## mady elmasry (4 فبراير 2010)

أكرر أخى العزيز قلت لك 

لا اعلم جدوى سؤالك عزيزى              ( أين اللف والدوران عزيزي فهلا اكملت حديثي  ) 

وان يكن فقد تم حذف عضويتى هذه من قبل وكان مجمل حديثي عن خشيتى ان لا يتكرر هذا مرة أخرى ويتم حذف هذه العضوية للمرة الثانية دون تحذير وانى ما ارى للحذف من جدوى مالم يسبق بتحذير فربما يتم الحذف من الطرف الثانى دون ان يعلم مبرر العضو الذي قام بحذف عضويته فما ارجوه حين يتم الحذف السماع لمبرره ان لم يكن مضنى فيتمم الحذف ولا تحرموا الآخرون من الوفود اليكم لمحاورتكم فمادافع من يحاوركم إللا التوصل للحق والتقرب منه والله لا انظر لشيء سوي هذا فما اريده هو الوصول للخالق لا لشخص بعينه مهما كان حجمه ومقداره فلا ينتقص ولا يزيد من دافعى نحو التقرب للخالق من شيء من هذا القبيل ان هو اللا لملاقاة خالقي دون سواه 


اوضح عزيزي مرة أخرى ولعلى بهذا لا انتقص منك ولكن لم تكمل حديثي جيداً ولم تلحظه جيداً 

فعضويتى عزيزي هى مادى المصري وهى ماتم حذفها من قبل وذلك كان منذ وقت ليس ببعيد وها هى اليوم عادت ليس اليوم بيومنا هذا وانما مجازاً بانها أصبحت بينكم الآن ووالله اخى العزيز لا ارتاح لمن يلف ويدور 

وكل ما ارجوه هو الجواب المباشر ويا أخى ما ارجوه منك ان يتسع قلبك لى لا ان تلقي بى نحو فقدان الثقة لى من قبل الآخرون 

وشكراً عزيزى 

الاخ christian+


المبشرين بالمسيح . وليس ناكري لاهوت المسيح !

وانا لا انكر لاهوت المسيح عزيزي ولكن لى نظرتى نحو اللاهوت ولا يتعارض مع مفهومكم


----------



## fredyyy (4 فبراير 2010)

mady elmasry قال:


> اجزم معك حقاً انه قد انتهى *عصر الانبياء*


 

*نعم لقد إنتهى عصر الرسل والأنبياء *

*لقد أتى من كانت تدور حوله النبوات ( المسيح )*



mady elmasry قال:


> ما اريد اثباته احبائي وما اريد مناقشته هو *استمرارية* رسل الله ....


 

*لا لن يُرسل الله رُسل إلينا ثانية ً *

*لقد أعلن الله عن كل ما في قلبة في الكتاب المقدس *

*وبقى ما لا تتحمَّل أجسادنا وعقولنا المحدودة علمِه من مجد في الأبدية *
كورنثوس الأولى 2 : 9 
بَلْ كَمَا هُوَ مَكْتُوبٌ: «*مَا لَمْ* تَرَ عَيْنٌ *وَلَمْ* تَسْمَعْ أُذُنٌ *وَلَمْ* يَخْطُرْ عَلَى بَالِ إِنْسَانٍ: *مَا أَعَدَّهُ* اللهُ لِلَّذِينَ يُحِبُّونَهُ». 

كورنثوس الثانية 12 : 4 
أَنَّهُ اخْتُطِفَ إِلَى الْفِرْدَوْسِ، وَسَمِعَ كَلِمَاتٍ *لاَ يُنْطَقُ بِهَا،* *وَلاَ* *يَسُوغ* لِإِنْسَانٍ أَنْ يَتَكَلَّمَ بِهَا. 

​


mady elmasry قال:


> هل *يكفرنى* الآخرون وينظرون لى نظرة *الإلحاد* فوالله احب الخالق حق تقاته واستشعره بجانبي فى كل وقت


 

*لا لا لا لن يُكفرك أحد ... وكيفما كانت خلفيتك نحن نُحبك *

*نحن هنا لا لكي ندين أو نُحاكم الناس ... بل لكي نُوصِّل إليهم كلمة الحق التي في المسيح يسوع *



mady elmasry قال:


> فما ارجوه منكم هو سعة الصدر ليس إللا وان اخطأت فأنا فى عقر داركم *بإمكانكم طردي* مثلما تم من ذي قبل


 

*أخي الغالي لم ولن نطرد أحد إلا من يُصر على مخالفة القوانين *

*شكرًا على حرصك على إتباع النظام وحرصك على عدم كسر قوانين القسم *

*مشرف القسم *




mady elmasry قال:


> وايقنت تماماً بقولك هذا انك تتحدث من خلال الكتاب المقدس الذي *اؤمن بكل حرف فيه* وبل على الاكثر اعى ما به حقاً دون نقصان


 

*شكرًا على إيمانك بالمكتوب ... وإن خفى عليك أمرٌ فيه سنوضحه لك بمشيئة الرب *

*أخيرًا ... لا تسأل عن رأي الناس فيك *

*بل إسأل عن تقرير الله عنك ... وكيفية رضاه عليك*


----------



## !ابن الملك! (4 فبراير 2010)

اخطأت عزيزى فى فهم ما اريد ان اوصله 
ركز معايا قوى يا استاذ مادى​


> وهذا ما اتحدث عنه وما أريد اثباته ان الخالق مازال ولا زال يرسل وسرسل لنا رسله الكرام كى ينيروا قلوبنا بالإيمان


بعد المسيح جاء ( رسل المسيح ) كبطرس وبولس ويوحنا و ..و..
وانتهى ذلك ايضا بعد تمام بشارة الانجيل .. 

*# ...................... #

*


> ما اريد اثباته احبائي وما اريد مناقشته هو استمرارية رسل الله استمرارية رسل الخالق لنا
> وهل انا بهذا اكون مخطأً


نعم اخطأت .... 
فبعد المسيح جاء ( رسل المسيح ) كبطرس وبولس ويوحنا و ..و..
وانتهى ذلك ايضا بعد تمام بشارة الانجيل .. 


> هل حين ابدا واقول ان الله لا زال يرسل لنا رسله


لا عزيزى لان الرسالة وصلت واصبحت واضحة .. فى كتاب الله المقدس .. الذى قلت حضرتك عنه انك تؤمن بكل حرف فيه


> وايقنت تماماً بقولك هذا انك تتحدث من خلال الكتاب المقدس الذي اؤمن بكل حرف فيه وبل على الاكثر اعى ما به حقاً دون نقصان


جملة رائعة .. سوف استخدمها لو سمحت لى

*# ...................... #*

ركز معايا جدا لو سمحت


1- حذرنا المسيح ورسل المسيح .. من الانبياء الكذبة ..



Matt 7:15 «اِحْتَرِزُوا مِنَ الأَنْبِيَاءِ الْكَذَبَةِ الَّذِينَ يَأْتُونَكُمْ بِثِيَاب الْحُمْلاَنِ، وَلكِنَّهُمْ مِنْ دَاخِل ذِئَابٌ خَاطِفَةٌ! Matt 24:11 وَيَقُومُ أَنْبِيَاءُ كَذَبَةٌ كَثِيرُونَ وَيُضِلُّونَ كَثِيرِينَ. ​

Matt 24:24 لأَنَّهُ سَيَقُومُ مُسَحَاءُ كَذَبَةٌ وَأَنْبِيَاءُ كَذَبَةٌ وَيُعْطُونَ آيَاتٍ عَظِيمَةً وَعَجَائِبَ، حَتَّى يُضِلُّوا لَوْ أَمْكَنَ الْمُخْتَارِينَ أَيْضًا. ​ 

2- مواصفات النبى الكاذب .. ​ 
2Pet 2:1 وَلكِنْ، كَانَ أَيْضًا فِي الشَّعْبِ أَنْبِيَاءُ كَذَبَةٌ، كَمَا سَيَكُونُ فِيكُمْ أَيْضًا مُعَلِّمُونَ كَذَبَةٌ، الَّذِينَ يَدُسُّونَ بِدَعَ هَلاَكٍ. وَإِذْ هُمْ يُنْكِرُونَ الرَّبَّ الَّذِي اشْتَرَاهُمْ، يَجْلِبُونَ عَلَى أَنْفُسِهِمْ هَلاَكًا سَرِيعًا.  ​

1John 4:2 بِهذَا تَعْرِفُونَ رُوحَ اللهِ: كُلُّ رُوحٍ يَعْتَرِفُ بِيَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ أَنَّهُ قَدْ جَاءَ فِي الْجَسَدِ فَهُوَ مِنَ اللهِ، 
1John 4:3 وَكُلُّ رُوحٍ لاَ يَعْتَرِفُ بِيَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ أَنَّهُ قَدْ جَاءَ فِي الْجَسَدِ، فَلَيْسَ مِنَ اللهِ. وَهذَا هُوَ رُوحُ ضِدِّ الْمَسِيحِ الَّذِي سَمِعْتُمْ أَنَّهُ يَأْتِي، وَالآنَ هُوَ فِي الْعَالَمِ. 
1John 4:4 أَنْتُمْ مِنَ اللهِ أَيُّهَا الأَوْلاَدُ، وَقَدْ غَلَبْتُمُوهُمْ لأَنَّ الَّذِي فِيكُمْ أَعْظَمُ مِنَ الَّذِي فِي الْعَالَمِ. 
1John 4:5هُمْ مِنَ الْعَالَمِ. مِنْ أَجْلِ ذلِكَ يَتَكَلَّمُونَ مِنَ الْعَالَمِ، وَالْعَالَمُ يَسْمَعُ لَهُمْ.​
1John 2:22 مَنْ هُوَ الْكَذَّابُ، إِلاَّ الَّذِي يُنْكِرُ أَنَّ يَسُوعَ هُوَ الْمَسِيحُ؟ هذَا هُوَ ضِدُّ الْمَسِيحِ، الَّذِي يُنْكِرُ الآبَ وَالابْنَ. 
1John 2:23 كُلُّ مَنْ يُنْكِرُ الابْنَ لَيْسَ لَهُ الآبُ أَيْضًا، وَمَنْ يَعْتَرِفُ بِالابْنِ فَلَهُ الآبُ أَيْضًا. ​  

Gal 1:9 كَمَا سَبَقْنَا فَقُلْنَا أَقُولُ الآنَ أَيْضًا: إِنْ كَانَ أَحَدٌ يُبَشِّرُكُمْ بِغَيْرِ مَا قَبِلْتُمْ، فَلْيَكُنْ «أَنَاثِيمَا»! 

كل من قال أقوال معاكسة لما قاله رسل المسيح ..

هم أنبياء كذبة


----------



## NEW_MAN (4 فبراير 2010)

!ابن الملك! قال:


> ​
> *اذن محمد ليس له اى علاقة بالله الحقيقى*​


 
ولا حضرة السيد : بهاء الله 

بعد المسيح ، لا انبياء ولا رسل !!!


----------



## العايدى (5 فبراير 2010)

النبى الكذاب هذا اعتقد ان التاريخ لن يذكره قبل ان نفكر فيه لانه وبكل بساطه حتى ان ذكر اسمه مثل (مسيلمة الكذاب) لن يذكر ما قاله


----------



## NEW_MAN (5 فبراير 2010)

العايدى قال:


> النبى الكذاب هذا اعتقد ان التاريخ لن يذكره قبل ان نفكر فيه لانه وبكل بساطه حتى ان ذكر اسمه مثل (مسيلمة الكذاب) لن يذكر ما قاله


 

هذا الكلام في ثقافة الناس التي تحرق الكتب ، اما في ثقافة من لا يحرق الكتب ، فستظل كل الكتابات سواء الحقيقة او الكاذبة .

بالمناسبة ( فرعون ) قال انه اله ، وقد سجل له القرآن هذا الكلام ولم ينساه ، كما ان التاريخ سجل لفرعون هذا الكلام على الجداريات الفرعونية !!!


----------



## mady elmasry (6 فبراير 2010)

شكراً للاخ فريدي على التواصل 

ولكن استوقفنى الدهشة حين قلت 

انه انتهى عصر الانبياء والرسل معاً 

وهذا يستحيل حسمه بهذه الطريقة عزيزى 

فلو تحدثنا انه قد انتهى عصر الانبياء واتخاذ البعض ان بهذا القول تم الحسم لكل من جاء بعد يسوع على انهم كذبة 

فألومه على ذلك واخص بالذكر العزيز نيو مان 

اخى نيو مان قولى بإنتهاء عصر الانبياء هذا من منظور حياتنا الحالية 

لا اتحدث عن وقت يسوع المسيح او ما جاء بعده وانما اتحدث عن انتهاءه الآن فى وقتنا هذا لعلك تستشعر ما اتحدث عنه وبهذا أخى من المحال ان تحسم انتهاء عصر الأنبياء قديماً انتهى بالفعل ولكن فى وقتنا الحالى او زمننا الحالى او بإسلوب أدق منذ أكثر من الف عام انتهى عصر النبوة لعلك تستشعر الرؤية جيداً وتقرأ ما بين السطور 

ففى وقتنا هذا اجزم معك وأؤكد انه حقاً انتهى عصر الأنبياء ولكن لم ينتهى عصر الرسل فمازالت ولا زالت رسالات الله لنا مستمرة دون انقطاع وإلى أبد الآبدين 

واما عن اسفاضتي لشرح هذا فأخشي ان يقودنى الشرح بإستفاضة نحو مخالفة القوانين لذا افضل الصمت مع التأكيد بانه لا زال عصر الرسل لم ينتهى بعد 

اما الاخ ابن الملك فياصديقي اشكرك حقاً لمجهودك هذا والذي ينم عن عاطفة 

نعم عزيزي هى عاطفة واحترمها فيك كثيراً ولكن ما اريد
ك ان تنظر له بعيداً عن العاطفة  الذات الإلهية 

فهل للذات الإلهية ان تنقطع عن العباد حاشا لله عزيزي فيستحيل ان تأخذنا عقولنا المحدودة نحو الذات الإلهية انها انقطعت عن العباد ... اؤكد لك انك ستقابل صعوبة فى ادراك هذا وان لم تقابل فهنيئاً لعقلك بتعقلك لهذا وان لم يكن سأشرحه لك بما لا يخالف قوانين المنتدى 

وشكراً لك لذكرك مواصفات النبي الكذاب 

فوالله ان تكن لأنبياء كذبة حقاً فليس لهم من مكان بيننا 


وهذا ما اود التحدث فيه مع العزيز الذي اكن له فائق الاحترام نيو مان

ياعزيزى تخوض فى ثقافات من يحرقون الكتب ومن لا يحرقون الكتب ونسيت شيءاً هاماً 

وقبل ان اخوض فى هذا ساحدثك اولاً عن 


 كُلُّ رُوحٍ يَعْتَرِفُ بِيَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ أَنَّهُ قَدْ جَاءَ فِي الْجَسَدِ فَهُوَ مِنَ اللهِ، 
1John 4:3 وَكُلُّ رُوحٍ لاَ يَعْتَرِفُ بِيَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ أَنَّهُ قَدْ جَاءَ فِي الْجَسَدِ، فَلَيْسَ مِنَ اللهِ. وَهذَا هُوَ رُوحُ ضِدِّ الْمَسِيحِ الَّذِي سَمِعْتُمْ أَنَّهُ يَأْتِي، وَالآنَ هُوَ فِي الْعَالَمِ.

هل تتمعن هذا جيداً 

فهو يتحدث عموماً عن من يأتى سيان كانوا كذبة او كانوا حقاً 
فالكذبة اشار لكونهم ضده او بمعنى ادق يخالفون ما قاله من تعاليم ووصايا 

واما عن من هم حقاً فلم يخالفوه وقد قال بعبارة اج  التمعن فيها (((((((( كُلُّ رُوحٍ يَعْتَرِفُ بِيَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ أَنَّهُ قَدْ جَاءَ فِي الْجَسَدِ فَهُوَ مِنَ الله  ))))))))))))

فهو من الله وبهذا يجزم حقاً انه هناك من سياتى من الله حقاً وليس كذباً وحين يجزم بذلك فهذا تأكيداً مما لا شك فيه ويقيناً بحتمية توافد رسل من الله حقاً 

ثم ما وقعتوا فيه انكم تنظرون لقول ((( كل روح تعترف بيسوع المسيح ))) 

أجزمتم من هنا انها روح فى مواضع أخرى وارجو التمعن فيما اقول فانا اشير لموضع آخر من تعقلكم لذكر روح هنا على انها روح لا هى من البشر 

وقد ذكر العزيز ابن الملك وقال  ( رسل المسيح ) كبطرس وبولس ويوحنا و ..و.. 

لعله ينظر الى ان كونيتهم ليست بشر وفى قول روح ينظر لكونيتهم بشر ولكن حلت بهم الروح القدس 

وهذا والله ما به من شرح تام لكن اخشي ان يقودنى الحوار لشيء تغالطونى اياه ولكن يكفى اننى اشرت له دون استفاضة ولعلكم تفكرون فيه قليلاً 

والآن اخى نيو مان اراك تتحدث عن ناس تحرق الكتب وناس لا تحرق الكتب وعللتها بثقافتهم 

عزيزي احدثك اولاً عن بثياب حملان 

هل تتمعن فى ذلك يا عزيزي 

بالبلدي كده  لما يجيلك شخص ذو عذوبة ويحدثك بمنتهى الوداعة هذا ما يحق فيه قول بثياب حملان 

شخص يتجمل ويتزين ويتحدث لطفاً هذا ما يحق فيه بثياب حملان 

شخص ينافقك معك بحال ومع غيرك بحال آخر هذا ما يقال عنه بثياب حملان 

اما عزيزى شخص يحثك على ذكر الله ويحثك على الخشوع والإهتداء لله 

شخص يحثك على ترك المعاصي والموبيقات 

شخص يخاف الله ويقدسه ويصلي له ويعبده 

فهل ننعته بالكاذب وثياب الحملان كيف هذا وان اختلفت الحجج والبراهين فى انه غير حق ولكن مانراه فيه من ايمان لا يحق القول فيه بثياب حملان 

شخص يصوم كثيراً ويعذب نفسه صياماً لاجل الله لاجل الخالق عز وجل كيف نقول عنه ثياب حملان وننعته بالكاذب 

اذا تماشينا مع هذا وتحدثنا كونه ينافق فهل من منافق يبتغى مرضاة الله 

فهل من كاذب يبتغى مرضاة الله 

فهل من فاجر يبتغى مرضاة الله 

شخص يقدس الله ويثنيه ويشكره على افضاله وانعامه كيف ننعته بالكاذب 

شخص يحدثنا عن النار والجنة فكيف ننعته بالكاذب فهل من كاذب لا يخشي النار فمهما اودى الكاذب بحاله فهو فى النهاية يخشي النار ولعله يعتدل ولكن رأيناه لا زال يص كونه نبي ولا زال يؤكد حتمية الثواب والعقاب ولا زال يؤكد الجنة والنار ولا زال يؤكد رحمة الله بعباده بل ذكر اسماء كثيرة للخالق منها الرحمة والعدل فقد قال عنه الملك وقد قال عنه الرحيم و قال عنه مالك الملك وقال عنه القدوس وقال عنه الرؤوف 

فكيف ننعته بالكاذب 

ثم تحدثنى وتقول ثقافات ناس تحرق الكتب فلما يحرقون الكتب ؟

يا اخى ذكر لك احد الاعضاء عن مسيلمة الكاذب 

وهو شخص اتدعى النبوة وكان يكتب اشعاراً فهل بقي لوقتنا هذا 
فلماذا لم نرى من يؤمن بمسيلمة الكذاب ويقول عنه نبياً بل يصلي ويتعبد بوصايا مسيلمة الكاذب 

لكونه كاذب وهذا ما أدى لحرق ما كتبه من اشعار

فهل الكاذب يعيش بيننا لقرابة الالف عام 


فهل الخالق خلقنا ليودى بنا نحو الكذب والفجور حاشا لله 

الا تنظر لملايين المؤمنين فهل تفكر كيف للخالق ان يترك ملايين ملايين من البشر مؤمنين بشخص تعتقده انت كاذب 
فهناك علماء وحكماء ومؤرخين آمنوا فكيف ننعته بالكاذب 

هل تستقي عقلك بعقول هؤلاء 

لا والله ان لهم عقلاً مثل عقلك ويفكرون مثلما تفكر ولكنهم لا يكابرون بل يتريثون ويبحثون ويدعون الخالق ويستجيب ويلبى دعواتهم ويتوكلون فيؤمنون 

يا اخى ما زلت اؤكد ولا زلت اؤكد ان عصر الرسل لم ينتهى بعد 

فلا للذات الإلهية ان تنقطع عن العباد واتحدى من يكذبنى فى قول ان للذات الإلهية يمكن ان تنقطع عن العباد ؟


اطمع فى كرمكم الزائد بأن لا يحذف موضوعى فلا زلت اتبع القوانين ولا زال موضوعى فى طى النقاش بناءاً على رغبة من شاركنى النقاش 

وشكراً لكم للمتابعة


----------



## NEW_MAN (6 فبراير 2010)

mady elmasry قال:


> شكراً للاخ فريدي على التواصل
> 
> ولكن استوقفنى الدهشة حين قلت
> 
> ...


 
ببساطة نبؤة يعني عن المسيح 

(فان شهادة يسوع هي روح النبوة)
(رؤيا 19: 10)
 
جاء المسيح وحقق النبؤات 

فاذا جاء نبي بعد المسيح يقول انه يتنبأ عن شيء مخالف فهو نبي كاذب .

الموضوع مش اراء شخصية ، الموضوع مبني على حق كتابي .


----------



## fredyyy (6 فبراير 2010)

mady elmasry قال:


> شكراً للاخ فريدي على التواصل
> ولكن استوقفنى الدهشة حين قلت
> انه انتهى عصر الانبياء والرسل معاً
> وهذا *يستحيل حسمه* بهذه الطريقة عزيزى
> ...


 

*سأذكر لك مثلاً *

*يوضح لك لماذا أمر رسل وأنبياء بعد المسيح محسوم *

*ملك عظيم أراد أن يزور مدينة عظيمة فأرسل لها ُرسُلاً وتنبأ لهم أنبياء بأن الملك قادم *

*وفي النهاية جاء الملك الى هذه المدينة ... فتحققت رسالة الرسل وتمت نبوة الأنبياء *

*هل يمكن لذلك الملك أن يُرسل رسلاً وأنبياء من جديد *

*تقول أن الملك قادم ... لا لا لا ... فالملك في المدينة*

*فإذا تم الحدث .... فلن يكون للرسل والأنبياء رسالة أو نبوة ... إنهم في حضرة الملك فرحين *


*لماذا نقول على الأنبياء والرسل الذين ظهروا بعد المسيح كذبة ..... لأن المسيح قد حضر *

*الشيطان عدو الله ... وله رسله وأنبيائه ... ويُعطيهم الشكل الديني ليُضل الناس عن الله*

*المسيح يُحيي الناس ........ المُضل يُفجِر الناس *
*المسيح يُعطي سلام ...... المُضل يزرع الإضطراب *
*المسيح يمنح الحرية .......... المضل يستعبد الناس *
*المسيح يُأمِن النفوس ............ المضل ينشر الشكوك *
*المسيح يغفر الخطايا ............. المضل يُوَرِط في الخطايا *
*المسيح يستر العيوب ............. المضل يفضح وينشر الشرور *
*المسيح يشفي الأجساد ............. المضـل يُفسـد أجسـاد النـاس*

*إذاً الفرق واضح **السؤال لك عزيزي *
*- هل تتبع المسيح أم تتبع المُضل ؟*


----------



## +CHRISTIAN+ (7 فبراير 2010)

mady elmasry قال:


> فهل الكاذب يعيش بيننا لقرابة الالف عام
> 
> 
> فهل الخالق خلقنا ليودى بنا نحو الكذب والفجور حاشا لله
> ...




*أخي مادي انا اشعر بك واقدر شعورك ولكن فكر معي .*

*هل الشيطان موجود بإرادة الله ام لا ( سؤال لايحتاج لإجابة )*
*هل تعتبر ان الله لايترك الكاذب والخاطي الى يوم الحساب ليحاسبه ؟*
*هل كرنشا اله الهنود حق ام هم مخدوعين ؟*
*هناك اديان كثيرة مضلة وكل صاحب دين يعتبر دينه الحق ودين غيره باطل .*
*الله يترك كل منا لعقله ولأعماله ويحاسبه يوم الحساب .*
*ربنا يباركك *


----------



## +CHRISTIAN+ (12 فبراير 2010)

محمد على حق قال:


> ياعم احنا بنحترم المسيح ياريت تحط فى بوقك جزمة وتحترم نفسك وبالذات مع الى احسن منك واى حد اللى علم البشرية الادب اللى سماة الكفار الصادق الامين هتيجى انتة على اخر الزمن تقول علية كاذب والله انتة اللى كاذب واكذب اهل الارض


 

*اولا اشكرك على ذوقك :Love_Letter_Send:*
*ثانيا الكفار قالوا عنه شاعرو مجنون وقالوا ايضا افتراه على الله الكذب  ..*
*والدليل القرأن ...*
*ربنا يهديكم ...*

*نصيحة لا تقل ادبك مرة اخرى لأنك سوف تخسر عضويتك بهذا الشكل يا اخي الكريم  *


----------



## Twin (12 فبراير 2010)

*ما دخل الموضوع بالأسلام وغيره ؟*
*عامة أعتقد ان الموضوغ أنتهي *

*يغلق للتشتيت .............. والي أشعار أخر -في حال مخاطبتي*​


----------

